# مكتبة الاسكندريــــــــة (موضوع كامل)



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

// *[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/64/Ancientlibraryalex.jpg/250px-Ancientlibraryalex.jpg"]

*[/URL]​ 
*سر عظمة وشهرة مكتبة الأسكندرية القديمة*​ 
*ترجع شهرة مكتبة **الإسكندرية** القديمة (ببلتيكا دي لي اكسندرينا ) لأنها أقدم مكتبة حكومية عامة في العالم القديم وليس لأنها أول مكتبات العالم فمكتبات المعابد الفرعونية كانت معروفة عند القدماء المصريين ولكنها كانت خاصة بالكهنة فقط والبطالمة أنفسهم الذين أسسوها كانوا يعرفون المكتبات جيدا كما ترجع عظمتها أيضا لأنها حوت كتب وعلوم الحضارتين الفرعونية والإغريقية وبها حدث المزج العلمي والإلتقاء الثقافي الفكري بعلوم **الشرق** وعلوم **الغرب** فهي نموذج **لالعولمة**الثقافية القديمة التي أنتجت الحضارة **الهلينستية** حيث تزاوجت **الفرعونية**و **الهلينية** وترجع عظمتها أيضا من عظمة القائمين عليها حيث فرض على كل عالم يدرس بها أن يدع بها نسخة من مؤلفاته ولإنها أيضا كانت في معقل العلم ومعقل **البردي** وأدوات الكتابة **مصر** حيث جمع بها ماكان في مكتبات المعابد المصرية وما حوت من علم **أون** وأخيرا وليس آخر تحرر علمائها من تابو **السياسة**والدين**والجنس** والعرق والتفرقة فالعلم فيها كان من أجل البشرية فالعالم الزائر لها أوالدارس بها لا يسأل إلا عن علمه لاعن دينه ولاقوميته*​ 


*تاريخهــــــــــا*​ 
*إنّ كل المعلومات التي بحوزتنا عن مكتبة الإسكندرية تأتي من بضعة شهادات مختلفة ومتفرقة، مما يجعل تاريخ هذه المكتبة وصفتها وتنظيم العمل فيها وحتّى العدد الحقيقي للمجلدات التي احتوتها يفتقد إلى أي دقة علمية إذا ما رجعنا إلى الشروط التي يجب أن يتخذها أي بحث علمي حسب علماء التاريخ.*​ 


*المكتبـــة القديمـــة*​ 
*كانت مكتبة الإسكندرية الملَكية أول مكتبة عرفت في التاريخ وظلت أكبر مكتبات عصرها, أنشأت مكتبة الاسكندرية على يد خلفاء **الاسكندر الأكبر** منذ أكثر من ألفى عام لتضم أكبر مجموعة من الكتب في العالم القديم والتى وصل عددها آنذاك إلى 700 ألف مجلد بما في ذلك أعمال هوميروس ومكتبة أرسطو .*
*أمر **بطليموس الأول** بإنشائها 330 قبل الميلاد وتم الانفاق عليها ببذخ في عهد **بطليموس الثاني** حيث قام بتوسعتها وإضافة ملحقات لها ، إحتوت المكتبة علي عدد هائل من الكتب والمخطوطات بلغ الـ 700,000 مجلّد*​ 


*حريـــق المكتبــــة*



​ 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/صورة:Alexandria_Library_In******ion.jpg
*وفي عام‏48‏ ق‏.‏م قام **يوليوس قيصر** بحرق 101 سفينة كانت موجودة علي شاطئ **البحر المتوسط** أمام مكتبة الإسكندرية بعدما حاصره **بطليموس الصغير** شقيق **كليوباترا** بعدما شعر أن يوليوس قيصر يناصر كليوباترا عليه، وامتدت نيران حرق السفن إلي مكتبة الإسكندرية فاحرقتها حيث يعتقد بعض المؤرخون أنها دمرت. [2]*
*في حين يذكر التاريخ كذلك أنه قد لحق بالمكتبة أضرار فادحة في 391 م عندما أمر الإمبراطور الرومانى **ثيودوسيوس الأول** بتدميرها، ويطرح بعض المؤرخون نظرية أخرى أنه رغم حريق ثيودوسيوس الأول فان المكتبة قد صمدت حتى العام **640**م، حيث يقول بعض المؤرخين أنها دمرت تماما إبان فترة حكم **عمرو بن العاص** لمصر بأمر من الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب.[3] في حين ينفي مؤرخون آخرون أى صلة للمسلمين **وعمرو بن العاص** في حريق المكتبة حيث يقولون أن **عمرو بن العاص** دخل **الإسكندرية** في العام **‏642**‏م في وقت لم تكن مكتبة الإسكندرية موجودة حتي يحرقها حيث يقولون انه ثبت أن مكتبة الإسكندرية تم احراقها عن آخرها في زمن الإمبراطور الروماني **يوليوس قيصر** عام ‏48‏ ق‏.‏م " *​ 




*محاولا ت بعث من جديد*​ 
*في سنة 2002 و بدعم من **منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والتعليم والثقافة**، اليونسكو، تم تدشين مكتبة الإسكندرية الجديدة وتقع كلتا المكتبتين في مدينة **الإسكندرية**بمصر**. وظل الحلم في إعادة بناء مكتبة الإسكندرية القديمة وإحياء تراث هذا المركز العالمي للعلم والمعرفة قد راود خيال المفكرين والعلماء في العالم أجمع.*
*كانت البداية مع إعلان الرئيس **مبارك** إعلان **أسوان** العام 1990 لإحياء المكتبة القديمة.*
*و مكتبة الاسكندرية هي أحد الصروح الثقافية العملاقة التي تم إنشاؤها,و تم تدشين مكتبة الإسكندرية الجديدة في إحتفال كبير حضره ملوك ورؤساء وملكات ووفود دولية رفيعة لتكون منارة للثقافة ونافذة مصر على العالم ونافذة للعالم على مصر .*
*وهي أول مكتبة **رقمية** في القرن الواحد والعشرين وتضم التراث المصري الثقافي والإنساني ،و تعد مركزًا للدراسة والحوار والتسامح. ويضم هذا الصرح الثقافي:*​
*مكتبة تتسع لأكثر من ثمانية ملايين كتاب ، ست مكتبات متخصصة ، ثلاثة متاحف ، سبعة مراكز بحثية ، معرضين دائمين ، ست قاعات لمعارض فنية متنوعة ، قبة سماوية ، قاعة استكشاف ومركزا للمؤتمرات.. بنيت مكتبة الاسكندرية الجديدة لتسترجع روح المكتبة القديمة فالمكتبة تطمح لأن تكون :*

*- مركزا للمعرفة والتسامح والحوار والتفاهم . *​
*- نافذة للعالم على مصر *​
*- نافذة لمصر على العالم . *​
 
*الحكمــــــــــــاء*​ 
*فاق عددهم المائة في أكثر فترات المكتبة تألّقاً فكانوا ينقسمون إلى فريقين حسب التصنيف الذي وضعوه هم بأنفسهم الفيلولوجيون والفلاسفة:*
*كان الفيلولوجيون يدرسون النصوص والنحو بكل تعمّق فبلغت الفيلولوجيا مرتبة كبرى العلوم فكان لها إتصال بعلم التاريخ والمثيوغرافيا. بينما يدرس الفلاسفة بقية العلوم سواء كانوا مفكرين أو علماء.*
*و من بين أجيال العلماء الذين تعاقبوا على مكتبة الإسكندرية وعملوا بها الساعات الطوال الدراسة والتمحيص، عباقرة حفظ التاريخ أسماءهم مثل **أرخميدس** (مواطن **سيراقوسة**) ، وطوّر بها **اقليدس** هندسته ، وشرح **هيبارخوس** للجميع **حساب المثلثات** وطرح نظريته القائلة **بجيومركزية** العالم فقال أنّ النجوم أحياء تولد وتتنقّل لمدة قرون ثمّ تموت في نهاية المطاف ، بينما جاء **أريستارخوس الساموسي** بالأطروحة المعاكسة أي نظرية **الهليومكزية** (وهي القائلة بحركة **الأرض** والكواكب الأخرى حول الشمس وذلك قبل **كوبرنيكوس** بعدّة قرون).*
*نجد كذلك ومن بين جملة العلماء الذين عملوا في المكتبة **إراتوسثينس** والذي ألّف جغرافيّةً وأنجز خريطة على قدر كبير من الدقّة ، **وهيروفيلوس القلدوني** وهو عالم وظائف استنتج أنّ مركز الذكاء هو الدماغ وليس القلب .*
*كما كان من روّاد المكتبة الفلكيون **طيمقريطس** و **أرسطيلو**وأبولونيوس البرغامي** وهو رياضي معروف ، **وهيرون الإسكندراني** مخترع العجلات مسنّنة وآلات بخارية ذاتية الحركة وصاحب كتاب أفتوماتكا وهو أول عمل معروف عن الروبوتات .*
*و في مرحلة لاحقة وحوالي القرن الثاني في نفس المكان الفلكي **كلاوديوس بطليموس** وعمل بالمكتبة أيضا **غالينوس** الذي ألّف أعمالاً كثيرة حول فن **الطب**والتشريح**. ومن أخر أعلام الموسيون نجد امرأة تدعى **هيباتيا** أو هيباشيا و هي رياضية و فلكية كانت لها نهاية مأساوية و ميتة شنيعة على أيدي بعض الكهنة المسيحيين .*​ 


*التوسعة والهدم*​ 
*كما ذكرنا سابقا فإنّ المكتبة كانت جزءا من الموسيون ولكنها و في مرحلة لاحقة اكتسبت أهمية وحجما كبيرين وبالتالي أصبح من الضروري إنشاء ملحق على مقربة منها.*
*يعتقد أن الملحق أو "المكتبة الوليدة" أنشأت بأمر **بطليموس الثالث إفيرغيتيس** ، حيث أنشئ هذا الملحق على هضبة حي راكوتيس (والمعروف اليوم بحي كرموز)، في مكان من الإسكندرية بعيدا عن شاطئ البحر في معبد قديم شيّده **البطالمة** الأوائل للإله **سيرابيس** وسمي السرابيوم.*
*استطاعت هذه المكتبة الصمود وعبور القرون مكتسبة كسابقتها شهرة وأهمية كبيرتين في شتى أرجاء العالم. و قد حافظ الأباطرة الرومان ، في ما بعد، على المكتبة وطوّروا تجهيزاتها بنظام **تدفئة مركزية** بمد أنابيب عبر الحيطان وذلك للحفاظ على جفاف الجو داخل المستودعات الأرضية.*​ 


*أمناء المكتبة*​ 
*جمع ديمتريوس الفاليرى اليونانى نواة مكتبة الإسكندرية، وهو في بلاد اليونان. كما يمكن أن يطلق عليه مؤسس فكرة المكتبة، ولو أن هذا الشرف أو أكثر منه ينبغى عدلا أن ينسب إلى الملكين الأول والثانى من البطالمة.*
*إذ كان بطلميوس الأول (سوتير) هو الذى أمر بتأسيس المكتبة وتنظيمها على نفقته، ثم أكمل ذلك خلفه بطلميوس الثانى (فيلادلفوس). ومن ثم ينبغى أن نقول إن مكتبة الإسكندرية، هى بمثابة إنجاز مشترك لسوتر وفيلادلفوس وديمترويوس.*
*ومما لا ريب فيه أن أمناء مكتبة الإسكندرية، لقوا من أنواع المتاعب المكتبية مثلما يلقى الأمناء في المكتبات الجامعية الحديثة. إذ كان من الصعب التوفيق بين ما يطلبه عامة القراء والمتخصصون، بتوزيع الكتب بين المكتبة الأم والمكتبات المتخصصة.*
*قد كان زينودوتوس الأفيسى على الأرجح هو أول امين للمكتبة. وكان على رأس الأشخاص الذين خدموا بالمكتبة ديمتريوس الفاليرى (حوالى 284 ق.م)، وزينودوتوس الأفيسى (284- 260 ق.م)، وكاليماخوس البرقاوى (260- 240ق.م)، وأبوللونيوس الرودسى (240- 235 ق.م)، وإراتوستثيس البرقاوى (235- 195 ق.م)، وأريستوفانيس البيزنطى (195-180 ق.م)، وأبوللونيوس إيدوجرافوس (180-160 ق.م)، وأريستارخوس الساموتراقى (160-145 ق.م).*
*من الممكن ان يضاف إلى هذه القائمة اسم أمين أو يحذف منها آخر، ولكن هناك شبه اتفاق على هؤلاء الأشخاص*​ 

:download::download:​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

*المكتبة في القرن العشرين*

*[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/77/Egypt.Alexandria.BibliothecaAlexandrina.01.jpg/320px-Egypt.Alexandria.BibliothecaAlexandrina.01.jpg"]
	
*[/URL]

*مكتبة الإسكندرية الجديدة.*

*تم إعادة إحياء المكتبة في مشروع ضخم قامت به **مصر** بالاشتراك مع **الأمم المتحدة**، حيث تم بناء المكتبة من جديد في موقع قريب من المكتبة القديمة بمنطقة الشاطبي بالمدينة. تم افتتاح المكتبة الحديثة في أكتوبر **2002*



*المباني الجديدة*

*تضم عدة مراكز ثقافية هى :*​*مكتبة تحتوى على عدد ضخم من الكتب*

*يوجد بالمكتبة مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب المختارة باللغات العربية والإنجليزية والفرنسية وكذلك مجموعة مختارة من كتب بلغات أوروبية أخرى مثل الألمانية والإيطالية والأسبانية ولغات أخرى نادرة مثل الكريبولية ولغة هايتي وزولو، وتتضمن المجموعة الحالية مصادر من المانحين من جميع أنحاء العالم في شتى الموضوعات.*​

*مركزالأرشيف الأنترنت*

*ويحتوى ارشيف الانترنت على ما يلي:*​
*لقطة لشبكة المعلومات العالمية منذ عام 1996 حتى الآن (عن كل المواقع كل شهرين). *​
*أكثر من 10 بلايين صفحة – نصوص أكثر من تلك الموجودة في مكتبة الكونجرس. *​
*1000 فيلم مؤرشف. *​
*2000 ساعة من البث التلفزيوني المصري والأمريكي. *​
*100 تيرابايت من المعلومات مخزنة على 200 جهاز كمبيوتر. *​
*إمكانية المسح الضوئي للكتب المحلية. *​
​*ستة مكتبات متخصصة* 

*مكتبة المواد السمعية والبصرية. *​
*تشتمل مكتبة الوسائط المتعددة على أنواع مختلفة من الوسائل السمعية والبصرية. وتغطي المواد السمعية والبصرية موضوعات متنوعة: تعليمية، دينية، ثقافية، سياسية، تسجيلية، سينمائية، بالإضافة إلى وسائل ذاتية لتعليم اللغات المختلفة وبرامج الكمبيوتر وغيرها من وسائل التعليم الذاتي في شتى المجالات، هذا وبالإضافة إلى تسجيلات لجميع المؤتمرات والحفلات الموسيقية والفنية والمعارض التي تتم في مكتبة الإسكندرية.*
​
*مكتبة المكفوفين ( مكتبة طه حسين) *​
*تمثل مكتبة طه حسين مفهوماً جديداً يفتح آفاق جديدة للمكفوفين وضعاف البصر، وتمكنهم من الدخول على مصادر مكتبة الإسكندرية وأيضا مصادر الإنترنت.*
*إن الأهداف الأساسية لهذه المكتبة هي النهوض بالتعاون القومي والدولي وتشجيع البحث والتطوير في هذا المجال، مما يمكن المكفوفين وضعاف البصر من الوصول للمعلومات، وبالتالي محاولة إدخالهم إلى عصر جديد من المعرفة وتكنولوجيا المعلومات. وتهدف المكتبة إلى خلق جيل جديد من المكفوفين وذوي الإعاقات البصرية بحيث يتمكنون من مواجهة العصر الإلكتروني الجديد و يصبح في استطاعتهم مجاراة تكنولوجيا المعلومات.*​
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

*مكتبة الاطفال *​
*وهي مخصصة للأطفال الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 6-12 عاماً، وتهدف إلى تشجيع الأطفال علي القراءة وسبل البحث كما أنها أيضا ًتهدف إلى إعداد الأطفال لاستخدام المكتبة الرئيسية في المستقبل بكل ما تحتويه من خدمات وإمكانيات.*
​
*مكتبة النشء *​
*وهي مكتبة متخصصة للشباب الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 12- 18 عاماً، وتهدف إلى تأهيل النشء وتدريبه على القراءة والبحث حتى يصبح كل منهم قادراً على استخدام كل الخدمات والمرافق الموجودة بالمكتبة الرئيسية حين يبلغ سن 18 عاما.*
​
*مكتبة المواد الميكروفيلمية *​
*تتيح قاعــة الإطلاع علي الميكروفيلم الفرصة للباحثين للإطلاع علي عدد من المخطوطات والوثائق المختلفة إلى جانب الصحف اليومية المصرية منذ تاريخ صدورها بالإضافة إلي مجموعة من الكتب الخاصة المتوفرة في صورة ميكروفيلم.*
​
*مكتبة الكتب النادرة والمجموعات الخاصة *​
*تضم قاعة الإطلاع علي الكتب النادرة مجموعة الكتب النادرة التي تمتلكها مكتبة الإسكندرية والتي تمت طباعتها قبل عام 1920 بالإضافة إلي عدد من كتب مهداه ونسخ من كتب نادرة وطبعات محدودة . كما تضم قاعة الإطلاع علي المخطوطات مجموعة من المخطوطات النادرة التي تمتلكها مكتبة الإسكندرية وهي مخطوطات ذات لغات مختلفة فمنها العربية والتركية والفارسية.*



*متاحف مكتبة الأسكندرية*​
*متحف الأثار *​
*متحف آثار داخل مكتبة، وتضم مجموعة المتحف عصوراً مختلفة للحضارة المصرية بدءا من العصر الفرعوني وحتى العصر الإسلامي مرورا بالحضارة اليونانية التي جاءت إلي مصر مع غزو الإسكندر متحف آثار مكتبة الإسكندرية هو أول الأكبر والتي أعقبتها الحضارة الرومانية ثم القبطية قبل دخول الإسلام إلى مصر. وتعرض المجموعة حوالي 1079 قطعة .*
​
*متحف المخطوطات *​
*مُتحف المخطوطات هو أحد المراكز الأكاديميَّة الملحقة بمكتبة الإسكندريَّة،. وقد أنشئ هذا المتحف بموجب القرار الجمهوري رقم (269) لعام 2002.*
*وينقسم المتحف إلى الأقسام التالية :*
​
*قسم الأوعية النـادرة : *​
*المراد بالأوعية النادرة، نفائس المقتنيات المحفوظة بمكتبة الإسكندرية وهي: المخطوطات الأصلية، الكتب النادرة، الخرائط، العملات القديمة، المقتنيات الشخصية للمشاهير، الإهداءات النفيسة المقدَّمة للمكتبة، الوثائق .. وغير ذلك.*
​
*قسم الميكروفيـلم : *​
*تم إثراء محتوى القسم بمجموعات نادرة من المخطوطات والوثائق (قرابة ثلاثين ألف مخطوطة، وخمسين ألف وثيقة).*
​
*قسم العرض المتحفي: *​
*ويتكون هذا القسم من قاعة العرض المتحفي التي تقع بمستوى B1 في قلب مكتبة الإسكندرية، ويعرض بها نفائس المخطوطات، والكتب النادرة، وغيرها من مقتنيات المكتبة النادرة.*
​
*متحف تاريخ العلوم: *​
*يعرض المُتحف تطور العلوم في مصر علي مدي ثلاث فترات تاريخية متعاقبة تتكون منها الأقسام الرئيسية للمتحف وهي: القسم الفرعوني، والقسم اليوناني وقسم العلوم العربية والإسلامية.*

*القبة السماوية*

يتكون مركز علوم القبة السماوية من القبة السماوية ومتحف تاريخ العلوم الذي يقع داخل الهرم ألمقلوب اسفل القبة السماوية. صمم المتحف كوفاء للعلماء الذين أسهمت أعمالهم في نشر المعرفة العلمية. ويتضمن المركز أيضا قاعة استكشاف تقع بجانب القبة السماوية حيث يمكن للزائرين التفاعل مع المعارض آلتي تعنى بشتى الموضوعات العلمية وعلى وجه الخصوص في الفيزياء والفلك.
ويهدف مركز علوم القبة السماوية إلى نشر الثقافة العلمية والمعارض وورش العمل المتوفرة للزوار بصرف النظر عن السن والخلفية العلمية، وهكذا يرتقى بمفهوم كون مراكز العلوم أدوات تعليمية.

​*قاعة استكشافات و معارض علمية للأطفال*

قاعة الاستكشافات هي مركز تعليمي يحتوي علي مجموعة من الأدوات العلمية بهدف إبراز دور التقنيات الحديثة في تطوير القدرات البشرية. وبتم ذلك بإجراء بعض التجارب العلمية التي يتم من خلالها تطبيق القوانين الأساسية لعلمي الفيزياء والفلك. تركز قاعة الاستكشاف على مجالين أساسيين: علم الفلك والطبيعة مع إمكانية تقديم الكيمياء العضوية وطبيعة المادة. الهدف الأساسي من وراء إنشاء قاعة للاستكشافات في مكتبة الإسكندرية هو وضع النواة الأساسية لجيل جديد من المستكشفين والمبتكرين القادرين علي مواجهة التحديات العلمية المعاصرة.

​*معرضان دائمان*

وهما معرض "إسكندرية عبر العصور"، معرض "عالم شادي عبد السلام"

​*مركز للمؤتمرات*

ويعتبر مركز المؤتمرات الملحق بمكتبة الإسكندرية من أحدث ما توصل إليه فن العمارة بالنسبة لقاعات الاجتماعات والمعارض.
إن إحدى الخصائص المميزة لمركز مؤتمرات مكتبة الإسكندرية هي كونها صممت في بادئ الأمر على أن تصبح مركزا للمؤتمرات الدولية. وتقديم الخدمات الشاملة والمتنوعة، فالمركز يعنى بمتطلبات المؤتمرات رفيعة الثقافة ويلائم الندوات والاجتماعات والدورات التعليمية.

​*سبعة مراكز بحثية متخصصة*

وهي​
المخطوطات ​
توثيق التراث ​
الخطوط والكتابة ​
العلوم المعلوماتية ​
دراسات الإسكندرية والبحر الأبيض المتوسط ​
الفنون ​
البحوث العلمية ​
منتدى الحوار ​
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

*الصالة الكبري في مكتبة الأسكندرية*​ 
*[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/93/Egypt.Alexandria.BibliothecaAlexandrina.02.jpg"]
	
*​[/URL]
*مكتبة الأسكندرية و يبدو نصب السلسلة*​ 
*[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/51/BA_planetarium_and_plaza.jpg"]
	
*​[/URL]
*مكتبة الاسكندرية ليلا*​ 
*[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5c/BA_night_over.jpg"]
	
*
[/URL]*[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/26/BACC_great_hall.jpg"]
	
*
[/URL]*[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/77/GD-EG-BibAlex-Vue_g%C3%A9n%C3%A9_niv_%2B2.JPG/800px-GD-EG-BibAlex-Vue_g%C3%A9n%C3%A9_niv_%2B2.JPG"]
	
*
[/URL]*[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d7/BA_outer_view.jpg/800px-BA_outer_view.jpg"]
	
*
[/URL]*[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/16/GD-EG-BibAlex-Ext_depuis_parvis.JPG/800px-GD-EG-BibAlex-Ext_depuis_parvis.JPG"]
	
*
[/URL]*[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e6/BA_night_bridge.jpg"]
	
*
[/URL]*[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c2/Aliskandria_Library.JPG/800px-Aliskandria_Library.JPG"]
	
*
[/URL]*[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0e/Bibliotheca_Alexandria_interior_admin.jpg/800px-Bibliotheca_Alexandria_interior_admin.jpg"]
	
*
[/URL]*[URL="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/04/BA_cyber_cafe.jpg"]
	
*​[/URL]


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2009)

بريسكلا

موضوعك  من اجمل المواضيع

واكثرها اهمية وثقافة .وشخصيا" كنت بتابع 

اخبار هذه المكتبة ..

مشكورة اختي لطرحه علينا بالثقافي

فقد اغنيت القسم به

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

مجهود ..جبار .وشكرا" كثير على المعلومة المهمة..


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2009)

مناره الاسكندريه 

راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يا بريسكلا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررررسى كتير على الصور والمعلومات الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مايو 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا بريسكو
بجد موضوع ثقافى مهم جدا
ميرسى كتير ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*ميرسى هابى
نزرتى بمرورك الجميل​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بريسكلا
> 
> موضوعك  من اجمل المواضيع
> 
> ...




*ميرسى كتير كليمووووو
لمرورك وكلماتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> مجهود ..جبار .وشكرا" كثير على المعلومة المهمة..



*ميرسى جوى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مناره الاسكندريه
> 
> راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يا بريسكلا
> 
> ...


*
ميرسى يا مان
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا بريسكو
> بجد موضوع ثقافى مهم جدا
> ميرسى كتير ليكى يا قمر​



*ميرسى يا كوكى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zezza (7 مايو 2009)

رائع يا بريسكلا
موضوع حلو خالص خالص 
استفد منه كتيييييييير
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> رائع يا بريسكلا
> موضوع حلو خالص خالص
> استفد منه كتيييييييير
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​



*ميرسى زيزا
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ويستحق التقييم
ودمتى بود​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> ويستحق التقييم
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى وليم لمرورك وتقييمك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 مايو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_



*ميرسى كوك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## lovely dove (17 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رااااااااااااائع يابريسكلا 
بجد فيه معلومات جميلة جدااااااا ومتكامل 
ومجهودك جبار تسلمي عليه 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي 
​


----------



## mero_engel (17 مايو 2009)

*راااااااائع يا بريسكلا*
*ميرسي يا جميل علي الموضوع المتكامل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 مايو 2009)

ايه الجمال ده يابت

موضوع ثقافي روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة 

تستاهلي احلا كلمات الشكر 

بر افووووووووووووووووووووووووو
​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_اعشق هذا النوع من الثقافة_
_روعه يا بريسكلا بجد_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## god love 2011 (18 مايو 2009)

*موضوع شامل وقيم بجد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع المميز
تسلم ايدك ياقمر
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

يثبت


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوعك رااااااااااااائع يابريسكلا
> بجد فيه معلومات جميلة جدااااااا ومتكامل
> ومجهودك جبار تسلمي عليه
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي
> ​



*ميرسى يا بوبااااااااا
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *راااااااائع يا بريسكلا*
> *ميرسي يا جميل علي الموضوع المتكامل*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*ميرسى يا ميرووووووووو
نورتى الموضوع ياقمرة​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> ايه الجمال ده يابت
> 
> موضوع ثقافي روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
بتحكى مصرى منيح يا مورا
ميرسى ليكى يا قمرة​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _اعشق هذا النوع من الثقافة_
> _روعه يا بريسكلا بجد_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



*ميرسى كتير يا تونى
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *موضوع شامل وقيم بجد
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع المميز
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ويفرح قلبك دايما​*



*ميرسى يا سيموووووووووو
نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> يثبت


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## maria123 (19 مايو 2009)

عن جد روعة و بتجنن
شكرا عل الموضوع


----------



## الياس السرياني (20 مايو 2009)

موضوع هايل أختي 
الرب يبارك فيكِ وفي حياتك​


----------



## just member (20 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رائع وقيم*
*وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
*شكرا ليكى اختنا العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 مايو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> عن جد روعة و بتجنن
> شكرا عل الموضوع



*ميرسى ماريا
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 مايو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> موضوع هايل أختي
> الرب يبارك فيكِ وفي حياتك​



*ميرسى الياس
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع رائع وقيم*
> *وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
> *شكرا ليكى اختنا العزيزة*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​



*ميرررررررسى يا جوجو
وميرسى لتقييمك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نيرو (21 مايو 2009)

انا بالذات متشكر اوي
موضوعكم مهم جدا بالنسبالي لاني من اسكندرية
وانا استفدت مرسي اوي


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 مايو 2009)

نيرو قال:


> انا بالذات متشكر اوي
> موضوعكم مهم جدا بالنسبالي لاني من اسكندرية
> وانا استفدت مرسي اوي


*
ميرسى لمرورك نيروو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (28 مايو 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة جدا بجد
ميرسي ياقمر على مسوعوتك التحفة دى​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة جدا بجد
> ميرسي ياقمر على مسوعوتك التحفة دى​


*
ميرسى مريم
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2009)

*يُفك من التثبيت
ميرسى يا قمراية على مجهودك
عقبال كل اسبوع*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يُفك من التثبيت
> ميرسى يا قمراية على مجهودك
> عقبال كل اسبوع*



*ميرسى على الفك يا جيجى
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (4 يونيو 2009)

*لا ميرسى على واجب يا حبيبتى هههههههههههههه
شوفتى الحب
انا مالى بقى هى المسابقى كدى عايزانى اروح فى داهية ولا ايه هههههههههههه*


----------

